# Friends mom is scared of buying from Rondo music! HELP!



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 5, 2012)

So i've convinced my buddy to get an Agile, 7 string and his mom just doesn't trust the site! Can you guys PLEASE share some of your Rondo Music stories, like a guitar you bought and the quality, even horror stories are helpful!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 5, 2012)

Pay with a legit credit card. If it's a piece of shit return it.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 5, 2012)

I've purchased 4 guitars from Rondo. Every single experience has been fantastic. They've all been exactly as advertised, and the one that had some issues (bad frets) Rondo paid to have it shipped back and refunded me my entire payment. Kurt is very communicative and everything I have purchased has represented fantastic value for it's price.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Feb 5, 2012)

There's no reason not to trust them, but I'm not a fan of their guitars.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 5, 2012)

Dear Brohoodofsteel75's friend's Mom,

do it.

But seriously I've only ordered one guitar from Rondo, and it got here safe and fast.

The guitar itself was good, but had a shoddy paint job(keep in mind it was a $200 LP copy)


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 5, 2012)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> Kurt is very communicative and everything I have purchased has represented fantastic value for it's price.



Kurt makes some good pokeballs for me on Gold.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 5, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pay with a legit credit card. If it's a piece of shit return it.



This. Decent CCs will have buyer protection if you get into trouble. You won't with Rondo (in terms of a scam) but it's good policy in general.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who's considered that maybe the Mom is using all this as an excuse to not by her kid a guitar?


----------



## zachyl (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought a sub $400 baritone and to be honest I play it almost as much as my Gibson Explorer and Jackson Soloist


----------



## JPMike (Feb 5, 2012)

A friend of mine got an Interceptor 725 and he loves it! 

No problems in shipping or anything!!


----------



## MJS (Feb 5, 2012)

I've ordered 3 times from Rondo, without any problems. One was even B-stock and showed up looking better than I expected from the description.


----------



## Necris (Feb 5, 2012)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> So i've convinced my buddy to get an Agile, 7 string and his mom just doesn't trust the site! Can you guys PLEASE share some of your Rondo Music stories, like a guitar you bought and the quality, even horror stories are helpful!


How old is this kid anyway?
Maybe if your friend had done the legwork himself and put in the time to research what he was getting rather than just taking your word for it his mother would be more at ease. If my kid was telling me "Yeah, my friend said it's a legitimate website." and I was expected to buy a $500+ instrument I'd have quite a few reservations about it myself.




synrgy said:


> Am I the only one who's considered that maybe the Mom is using all this as an excuse to not by her kid a guitar?


This. Some parents are terrible at saying "No." but great at making legitimate excuses. 

I wouldn't blame her if she were making excuses not to buy the guitar. She has no obligation to get him a 7-string just because he wants it, especially if he has no intention of paying her back.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 5, 2012)

Shipping is quick.
Customer service is responsive.
Return policy is not onerous.
Guitars themselves are a great value.

...but synrgy is probably on to something.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 5, 2012)

Necris said:


> How old is this kid anyway?
> Maybe if your friend had done the legwork himself and put in the time to research what he was getting rather than just taking your word for it his mother would be more at ease. If my kid was telling me "Yeah, my friend said it's a legitimate website." and I was expected to buy a $500+ instrument I'd have quite a few reservations about it myself.



Very true. I had some questions at first myself until I met a few guys backstage at a show I was playing, both guitarists had tribal colored Agile interceptor 727's and the bassist had a Brice 6 string fretless. I instantly was curious and asked to try their instruments, amazing quality, but the point is I just want to help out my friend. I want him to get a good quality guitar at a fair price, I know lots of people who've bought from rondo, now and want to see if his mom will trust the site after reading more info on it.


----------



## Andrenighthound (Feb 5, 2012)

I ordered a 6 string Brice, an 828 Septor and and 828 Pro Intrepid and all three guitars were great in terms of quality control. Also all three sound really great with the stock pickups. JUST DO IT!


----------



## Explorer (Feb 5, 2012)

If your friend is actually interested, then he/she should point his mother to the Agile Guitar Forum. 

I could see you doing the legwork if you needed to convince someone for yourself. His relying on you to convince his mother speaks volumes about the situation.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 5, 2012)

Explorer said:


> If your friend is actually interested, then he/she should point his mother to the Agile Guitar Forum.
> 
> I could see you doing the legwork if you needed to convince someone for yourself. His relying on you to convince his mother speaks volumes about the situation.



I agree! I never thought of that though, I shall send him to the Agile Guitar Forum! Also he's not relying at all its just a bit of reassurance for him and his mothers unease.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I just ordered a hard case from Rondo, and my card was messed up. Got a nice email promptly asking me to confirm the details, and Kurt even did some snooping and found out that it was actually my bank who had fucked up my address, thus making my online purchases not work. How's that for customer service?

If the case gets here, and it's shit (which I really don't expect) I'm going to return it, and I'm sure Kurt won't be a douche. From EVERY account I've heard, he's a great guy, and he proved it to me just recently.


----------



## buddylee05 (Feb 5, 2012)

Rondo Music used to be an actual music store in Union, NJ. I used to go there all the time to buy parts and instruments. The store closed a few years ago and has gone completely online.


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought my 7 from them, it was back stock so i got it almost half price just because it had a chip, not only was it a great deal but it came fast and safe, as long as you know how to set up a guitar or will be having it set up its a top notch product, and the site is super safe to buy from


----------



## yellowv (Feb 5, 2012)

Rondo has always been great to deal with. Kurt is more than accessible and will take care of you if a problem should arise. In my book Rondo is good to go. I would buy from them with confidence. They aren't free from mistakes and quality issues, but they will take care of them.


----------



## abadonae (Feb 5, 2012)

HI man, 

Don't know if this will help at all but i've ordered twice from Rondo Music. Both times the guitars have arrived in fantastic condition. They've arrived in good time and at a greatly reduced price for delivery too. Overall i've had a great experience with rondo. A quick cursory glance around this website will show you that they are highly thought of, Kurt is a great and honest guy to deal with and as a company they are brilliant to go with. ALSO I live In England. So the fact that they've managed to do all of this and ship it to the other half of the world without issues shows that they are a well organised and Defined company.

I would have absolutley no issues dealing with them now or ever again. And this dude Mum shouldn't either.

hope this helps.


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Feb 6, 2012)

I have ordered two guitars, a mandolin, and three pedal cases broken up into four separate orders. Every time, the items were shipped either that day or the next. The guitars are of a better quality than I would expect for the price. I only had one issue in the HSS pickguard didn't come with the Sentinel like it was supposed to. I emailed Kurt and he had one shipped out to me no cost right away.


----------



## Double A (Feb 6, 2012)

I have ordered a guitar from Rondo. Our other guitar player and our bassist has also purchased from Rondo. We all love our instruments.

Also, if said mother has any questions about Rondo she can talk to freaking Kurt (the owner) directly through the email on rondo's site. I had a dumb question about cases and he got back to me the next day,

Verdict: Legitimate.


----------



## antman95 (Feb 6, 2012)

I ordered an Agile Septor 727 Pro from Rondo almost a year ago, everything went well the guitar arrived 3 days later (to Canada) in perfect condition. Plays great!


----------



## baryton (Feb 7, 2012)

I live in France and have ordered 3 guitars from Rondo, I never had any problem.
Perfect!


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 7, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Am I the only one who's considered that maybe the Mom is using all this as an excuse to not by her kid a guitar?



When I first learned about Rondo Music, the first thing I thought was "Is this legit? There are so many options, and I would expect a neck-through 30" 8 string with a tremolo to cost $3000+." To top it off, I had never heard of Agile guitars before.

That's still a valid question though. Why didn't she use Google to find out more about Rondo Music? She could have easily done that instead of being so quick to say "I don't trust them." The first instrument dealer I bought gear from was Zzounds. I was wary of Zzounds at first (because their gear was much cheaper than what the mom and pop shops were charging), but at the age of 15 (I'm 23 now), I learned all I needed to learn about Zzounds with a simple Google search.
Turns out, the mom and pop shops were charging up the ass for the gear they were selling.

Note: I have never bought any gear from Rondo Music. I discovered Carvin instead.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 7, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> When I first learned about Rondo Music, the first thing I thought was "Is this legit? There are so many options, and I would expect a neck-through 30" 8 string with a tremolo to cost $3000+." To top it off, I had never heard of Agile guitars before.
> 
> That's still a valid question though. Why didn't she use Google to find out more about Rondo Music? She could have easily done that instead of being so quick to say "I don't trust them." The first instrument dealer I bought gear from was Zzounds. I was wary of Zzounds at first (because their gear was much cheaper than what the mom and pop shops were charging), but at the age of 15 (I'm 23 now), I learned all I needed to learn about Zzounds with a simple Google search.
> Turns out, the mom and pop shops were charging up the ass for the gear they were selling.
> ...



Asking your mom to do research in to buying something you want via the interwebz happens so rarely it's not even funny anymore  If she doesn't ''trust'' the site, then simply ask her: ''Ok, why do you not trust it?''. If she says ''it looks shady'' or something equally impressionable as that, just show her some e-mails you recieved from Kurt, this thread and tell her that her assumptions are based on nothing. 

I find that arguing with mothers is really hard until you break down the conversation and bring logic in to play


----------



## NixerX (Feb 7, 2012)

Kurt operates out of New Hampshire I believe. 

Her CC should have fraud protection.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Am I the only one who's considered that maybe the Mom is using all this as an excuse to not by her kid a guitar?


 
Seems like the most likely scenario. 

@OP... Tell her to get him a Jackson SLAT3-7 from MusiciansFriend, then. 



Necris said:


> I wouldn't blame her if she were making excuses not to buy the guitar. She has no obligation to get him a 7-string just because he wants it, especially if he has no intention of paying her back.


 
Yep. Once I got to be of an age where I could legally make my own money I was expected to buy my own guitars.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 7, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> When I first learned about Rondo Music, the first thing I thought was "Is this legit? There are so many options, and I would expect a neck-through 30" 8 string with a tremolo to cost $3000+." To top it off, I had never heard of Agile guitars before.
> 
> That's still a valid question though. Why didn't she use Google to find out more about Rondo Music? She could have easily done that instead of being so quick to say "I don't trust them." The first instrument dealer I bought gear from was Zzounds. I was wary of Zzounds at first (because their gear was much cheaper than what the mom and pop shops were charging), but at the age of 15 (I'm 23 now), I learned all I needed to learn about Zzounds with a simple Google search.
> Turns out, the mom and pop shops were charging up the ass for the gear they were selling.
> ...


 
Does OP's friend's mom know that much about guitars?


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 7, 2012)

just have his mom call Kurt's mom. that's how i always got things to work when i was a kid?

in all seriousness though Rondo is fantastic. i was a little uneasy at first because it didn't seem big and fancy like Amazon or something but it was worth every penny. got to me fast and was in spotless condition. will be getting my 7 string from them eventually.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 7, 2012)

I've ordered a few times from Rondo, and I've been happy every time.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Does OP's friend's mom know that much about guitars?



NOPE! I was just saying what I first thought of Rondo when I first discovered it.
But she needs to do some research with Google instead of simply not trusting the site without a reason.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Does OP's friend's mom know that much about guitars?



Nope... But thats because she doesn't play i guess. And THAT JACKSON! <3


----------



## viesczy (Feb 8, 2012)

I have purchased 3 guitars from them, the initial run of 7s with the DiMarzio Breeds, their PS370 (or w/e its name) PRS clone and a tiger eye LP clone. I would have no worries buying another guitar from them as the deals went fine and Kurt is a good guy.

I wouldn't pay for their custom work, too pricey for where/what/how it is made, but their factory runs are okay enough for lower end guitars. I dunno if I'd put more than $500 to any of their instruments, slave labor running CNC should be cheaper. 

Derek


----------



## MobiusR (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is my guitar, Custom the crap out of, and i would not trade it even for a blackmachine or any custom guitar. My blood and tears is in this guitar. Could not ask for a more "personal guitar".


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 8, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Am I the only one who's considered that maybe the Mom is using all this as an excuse to not by her kid a guitar?


Like many others, this is probably it. I'm only 15 and I'm expected to pay for the majority of my guitar gear. Only help I get is from my birthday and Christmas money. If I need money for it outside of that I have to work my ass off to convince them to pay for half or do a bunch of yard work for people to get money.


----------



## Bower1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like my life at age 14. My parents wouldn't buy me too much probably because we couldn't afford it so I found random jobs mowing lawns, or launching clay birds at a shotgun range. Recycling got me some money too (5 cents per can!) Eventually I got my first guitar. Man being poor sucks. 

I used a not to flashy of a site called Ibanez Rules to buy parts for my Ibby's and when i was working on fixing an old RG. Site wasn't flashy but Rich was by far one of the best people to buy from. I am sure Rondo is great too. I have not heard anything bad.


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 9, 2012)

baryton said:


> I live in France and have ordered 3 guitars from Rondo, I never had any problem.
> Perfect!


 
I can say the same with 2 (InterceptorPro 725 + Intrepid 930)
I have to say : better take the hardcase with, it's more travel-safe


----------



## Jontain (Feb 9, 2012)

Bower1 said:


> Man being poor sucks.


 
Although this can be true in some cases, for a young'un growing up I think it is much better for their future to learn to work for what they want and not just get what they want, parents that spoil their kids by buying them anything and everything are just setting the kid up for a huge shock once they 'leave the nest' and discover stamping their feet wont get them anywhere anymore. People who understand the value of money and dont take it for granted are much better grounded than those who live by "I want, I get".

OP there have been pleanty of good points in this thread but the best way in my opinion would be to get your mates mum to contact Kurt directly.

If it is down to the mum being reluctant to drop alot of cash then I suggest your mate shows that he will try his hardest to put in or help pay off by putting in some hard work where he can.


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Feb 9, 2012)

Kurt couldn't have been more helpful for me. I was concerned about importing to the UK, and he talked me through the entire process. The guitar arrived to me in perfect condition. I'd definitely order from them again.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 9, 2012)

His mom clearly doesnt want to drop coin. 

Is she hot?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought this was a fucking guitar forum, jesus christ.


----------

